#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  شابلون مخصوص چیست PS4

## mehdidelta

*با عرض سلام

کسی میدونه شماره شابلون چیست ps4 چنده ؟؟*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## MOHSEN&A

سلام
 SONY PS4 CXD90026AG Stencil Template  
ball size 0.6 MM

----------

*mehdidelta*

----------


## MOHSEN&A

دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*147369258*,*abbasbehest*,*abtahi*,*afoly*,*AH.D*,*Alireza.myco*,*aminmrh*,*arash4196670*,*arystem*,*babakhadi*,*baharnarenj*,*djyasser*,*EBRAHIM*,*edisone2005*,*eisa66*,*evilgenius*,*gg11733183*,*hadi_z100*,*hamzeh13*,*hff4611*,*HojjatModder*,*iliya276*,*janahtamir*,*kambiz1399*,*lionheart*,*m.irandost11*,*mahdirezaee*,*mahmood agha*,*majid75t*,*mehdidelta*,*mf_gol*,*mohamad2019*,*mohsen.power*,*moji987*,*morady*,*mostafa1706*,*Musa_ayden*,*nima_d5010*,*pashatech*,*pejman1300*,*raspina12*,*sadat2014*,*sina66sh*,*talal*,*tanxy*,*V.GHAEDY*,*V.K*,*vahidmerikh*,*xfx1370*,*احمدرضا لطفی*,*جمال مرزبان*,*شعبانيان*,*مجید۱۲۱*,*میثم کلانتر*,*میرشاه*,*هادی صوت*

----------

